
Linux 4.14 Released - arunc
https://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_4.14
======
kleiba
This summary page is a nice reminder of what an awesome project Linux actually
is.

If you recall the fact that this is a collaborative efforts of a distributed
team of volunteers (although a big part of them backed by companies), it is
simply amazing to look at the size and complexity of what came of this
project.

~~~
digi_owl
Just wish that what is built on top was not such a tire fire of egos and
misplaced priorities.

~~~
xyproto
I assume you are trolling, but I still want to say that:

\- Linux is built by developers, it is not built on top of personality traits.

\- Developers must have a minimum of ego to be able to believe in the
possibility of creating working code.

\- The priorities have been good enough to make Linux a very successful
project.

~~~
skywhopper
While I don't disagree with your point, your argument is a poor one. "must
have a minimum of ego" is a requirement for any productive endeavor. Software
development is not a special case.

"is not built on top of personality traits" is parsing the complaint too
literally. It's unquestionable that the personality traits of those in charge
turn many people off from wanting to contribute.

Finally, the fact of success is very weak evidence that any particular
personality trait involved was necessary to that success. It's a fallacy of
the successful to believe that their path was the only one that could be
successful, but at least they have reasons for believing that to be true. It's
silly for observers to fall into the same trap of false logic.

~~~
oliwarner
For a comment that talks about taking things too literally, I think you've
pinned too many of those separate points together. There was no suggestion
that, for example, Linux is successful _because_ of the way Linus talks to
developers. It could be despite it.

But I will say that a lot of the people complaining about it have absolutely
zero experience developing at even a fraction the scale Linux works at.
Thousands of large contributions from hundreds of developers every release.
Keeping a handle on that _demands_ a strict submission framework.

But sure, everybody and their mother has a go at Linus because after two
decades hammering out these rules, he loses his shit when developers and
companies submit crap that ignores the basic minimum requirements for
submission. I don't think you can say that his curt approach has done more
harm than good. I'm _sure_ it does both, to different audiences.

------
mrsernine
>It bumps the limits to 128 PiB of virtual address space and 4 PiB of physical
address space. This "ought to be enough for anybody" ©.

The © in the quote is a nice touch.

~~~
mfrw
dank humour ;)

~~~
pwdisswordfish
How is that dark?

~~~
mfrw
typo .. I meant dank humor

------
arca_vorago
I've been on 4.14 since last week when I built my new Ryzen system and
realized for some reason lm_sensors wasn't working, apparently AMD hasn't
realized full specs yet which is a little frustrating. Updated to 4.14 via the
very awesome
[https://wiki.manjaro.org/index.php/Manjaro_Kernels](https://wiki.manjaro.org/index.php/Manjaro_Kernels)
tool and loaded nc6775 module and all is well.

~~~
jabl
It might be in 4.15:
[http://lkml.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1711.1/03366.html](http://lkml.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1711.1/03366.html)

------
SmellyGeekBoy
I've been running mainline kernels for years. Upgraded to 4.14 this morning
using Ukuu on Cinnamon. As expected - no problems to report.

(Dell XPS 15 9560, Cinnamon 18.2)

~~~
chrisper
What is Ukuu?

~~~
majewsky
According to Google, a GUI for installing newer kernels on Ubuntu.

~~~
chrisper
I guess I should have just googled myself.

------
caio1982
These release summaries KN publishes are awesome (and to be fair far from
simple summaries!). I recall reading every one of them back in the days, only
to learn about random stuff I've never heard about before. On the other hand,
the ridiculous amount of "commit" links in the generated page... :-)

------
mpol
Anyone experience with switching from Radeon to AMDgpu driver? I am
contemplating a switch here.

I am using an AMD APU A8-7600 with X11 and XFCE desktop. Am also using KMS for
booting. Only very sometimes I paly a game. I do watch a lot of videos.

Any gotchas? Is it usable yet? And I am not misunderstanding things, right? :)

~~~
majewsky
My desktop has an R9 Nano (using a GCN 1.2 aka Fiji core) from 2015. I've been
using AMDGPU since Linux 4.5 and couldn't be happier. Everything that I do
works as intended, from desktop compositing to Minecraft to Steam games (no
AAA stuff, but e.g. Cities Skylines and Portal 2 work flawlessly).

(Haven't tested OpenCL, multi-monitor and HDMI audio, though.)

So IMO, if your GPU is supported by the AMDGPU driver, by all means give it a
try.

~~~
distances
> no AAA stuff, but e.g. Cities Skylines and Portal 2 work flawlessly

Do you get playable frame rates? Cities: Skylines pretty quickly falls to
20-30 fps even with a recent Nvidia card with closed Windows drivers,
wondering how is the experience with AMDGPU.

------
rbanffy
> This kind of feature is also appearing in various other operating systems.

How many other OSs are there in active development that have this feature?

~~~
glenneroo
I had no idea wtf you were referring to, so to save everyone else the
wondering:

> Heterogeneous Memory Management for future GPUs

~~~
rbanffy
Good point. Copied first part, pasted second over, went away to work ;-)

------
Jerry2
I'm experiencing USB issues. New kernel won't recognize my external HDDs that
I connect through the USB 3.0 hub.

~~~
zaarn
Reboot once in case the update forgot to keep the DKMS files (Arch problem,
usually, but sometimes apt messes this up too)

Check your BIOS settings.

If that doesn't help file a bug with your distro (more likely to be the
problem) or consider informing someone working on the USB subsystem of a
regression if it's truly a kernel problem.

~~~
Jerry2
I use Arch so you're onto something. I have rebooted but it does not help.
I've tried the 4.9.x LTS kernel and it has no issues. It's definitely the new
kernel issue.

What's the best place to file a bug?

~~~
zaarn
You can file a bug in the ArchLinux bugtracker.

